# Pargo opts out...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not too surprised by this. 

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-31/118197369865850.xml&coll=1


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I might be in the minority, but I wasn't too high on Pargo. Not only was he streaky, but selfish too. I'd still rather get rid of B Jax contract.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's pretty sad when guys like Pargo don't think a million dollars is enough for what he does.Of course on the rare occasion when he's hitting his shot the guys a good player,but when he doesn't he's absolutely horrible.He's not really good at anything except chucking and it's more like he's horrible at chucking except one game in five.

Personally I don't mind Jackson as a player.He's not good,but we needed someone. I have a hard time believing anyone would pay him anything close to what the Hornets signed him for.

Why is Macijauskas still on the Hornets' payroll for 2.5 million next year?Did he play any at all last year?How come he is on the books when he's not played for them since...2005?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_orleans.htm


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> It's pretty sad when guys like Pargo don't think a million dollars is enough for what he does.Of course on the rare occasion when he's hitting his shot the guys a good player,but when he doesn't he's absolutely horrible.He's not really good at anything except chucking and it's more like he's horrible at chucking except one game in five.
> 
> Personally I don't mind Jackson as a player.He's not good,but we needed someone. I have a hard time believing anyone would pay him anything close to what the Hornets signed him for.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure why he's still on the payroll. He played a few games in the 05-06 season but that's about it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I might be in the minority, but I wasn't too high on Pargo. Not only was he streaky, but selfish too. I'd still rather get rid of B Jax contract.


He was ok to me. I mean I won't be sad if he leaves and I won't be overjoyed if he stayed. When he was good, he was good. When he was bad, he was bad. He and Bobby are both rather selfish but most non-pure point guards are. They chuck up shots and as long as they make them, everyone's happy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Bartelstein said he and his client have not ruled out returning to the Hornets, provided the money is right. But testing the market also could be a gamble if Pargo doesn't generate the offers he and Bartelstein expect. _


I'm not sure how much he thinks he's worth but I doubt they break the bank to keep him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Judging by fooling with some advanced stats like usage rates and PER Pargo must be one of the least productive players in the league based on how much they had handle they ball and how little statistical production they make.Honestly a million dollars seems more than fair for that.Of course even crappy point guards would be in demand this offseason since the demand is so high.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

He was a selfish streaky scorer, he wasn't really needed, Still the Hornet would be wise to take a guard in the draft. Bobby jackson has health issue, Devin Brown can't hold the 2 spot down, the 2 seems like the most glaring need, unless you want Peja, playing out of posistion.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> He was a selfish streaky scorer, *he wasn't really needed,* Still the Hornet would be wise to take a guard in the draft. Bobby jackson has health issue, Devin Brown can't hold the 2 spot down, the 2 seems like the most glaring need, unless you want Peja, playing out of posistion.


Well this past season everybody on the roster that was healthy was needed. And as bad as some may think he was, he's the only player to play in every game this season even if they all weren't good games. The Hornets are fully aware that they need to fill the 2 spot. They've mentioned this numerous times in articles. I'm anxious to hear what they think about Nick Young after his workout on the 25th.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Well this past season everybody on the roster that was healthy was needed. And as bad as some may think he was, he's the only player to play in every game this season even if they all weren't good games. The Hornets are fully aware that they need to fill the 2 spot. They've mentioned this numerous times in articles. I'm anxious to hear what they think about Nick Young after his workout on the 25th.


I hope the Hornets can get him, but I don't know if he'll be there. Charlotte might end up taking him. He would be a great fit though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Young just isn't worthy of the 8th pick.It's dubious as to whether his talent merits taking him 13th,but he plays a position of great need for New Orleans.Charlotte might very well be interested in Devin Brown though.I hadn't thought much of him until now.As well as he played for the Hornets they should have tried to sign him to a short term deal during last season.He had to have made himself a commodity.I'd think he's gone from a league minimum guy to guy who's probably worth close to 2 million$ or so.Heck he was absolutely terrific for the Hornets and deserves a chance to compete for a starting job even though he's not all you'd ever dream of from a starting SG.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So now what we should draft on the second round?

A big or a point?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> So now what we should draft on the second round?
> 
> A big or a point?


No we defenitely need a backup PG. We did draft two bigs last year and while they aren't anything I'd brag about they can hold down backup positions. BJax is looking up at the downhill, and Pargo just opted out. CP3 can't play those big minutes continually. He's the type of player thats going to take a lot of hits.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> No we defenitely need a backup PG. We did draft two bigs last year and while they aren't anything I'd brag about they can hold down backup positions. BJax is looking up at the downhill, and Pargo just opted out. CP3 can't play those big minutes continually. *He's the type of player thats going to take a lot of hits*.


That's true but hopefully once they get a decent perimeter shooter on the floor, someone who can spread the floor, it will open up things for CP and a little of the attention will be taken off of him. Just a little though. Teams know they can't take too much attention off of CP. :laugh: They definitely will need to get another PG from somewhere (draft/FA). Devin may be re-signed and he's done some pg duties but I'd rather him backup the 2.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Macijauskas is still on the books because he signed a 3 year deal. All of that money is guaranteed to him until that deal is up.

For the second round, its true that we need a backup point, but the trouble is is that there's not a lot of 1's period. If Taurean Green is there at 43 it would be a godsend, and they could probably look for someone like Ramon Sessions or JR Reynolds. One guy I really like is Trey Johnson from Jackson State, who is an undersized 2 guard that could probably be molded into a Daniel Gibson/Bobby Jackson scoring threat off the bench. 

Rest assured, if we get into a situation in the second round where there are no solid 1's, they can always look to free agency.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I doubt he gets any more money from another team. Even teams desperate for point guards wont spend the $$$ to sign him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Macijauskas is still on the books because he signed a 3 year deal. All of that money is guaranteed to him until that deal is up.
> 
> For the second round, its true that we need a backup point, but the trouble is is that there's not a lot of 1's period. If Taurean Green is there at 43 it would be a godsend, and they could probably look for someone like Ramon Sessions or JR Reynolds. One guy I really like is *Trey Johnson* from Jackson State, who is an undersized 2 guard that could probably be molded into a Daniel Gibson/Bobby Jackson scoring threat off the bench.
> 
> Rest assured, if we get into a situation in the second round where there are no solid 1's, they can always look to free agency.


Trey Johnson was one of the guys they worked out when they were working out guys predicted to go in the mid to late 2nd round. I wonder what their thoughts were on him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I doubt he gets any more money from another team. Even teams desperate for point guards wont spend the $$$ to sign him.


I thought what the Hornets were paying him was pretty good for his role. I mean yeah he had to play a bit more because of all the injuries but I don't think he's really worth too much more than the Mil they were paying. Maybe he feels if he can get $1.5mil+ from somewhere else, might as well go for it. I don't think he should get anymore than $2Mil.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I thought what the Hornets were paying him was pretty good for his role. I mean yeah he had to play a bit more because of all the injuries but I don't think he's really worth too much more than the Mil they were paying. Maybe he feels if he can get $1.5mil+ from somewhere else, might as well go for it. I don't think he should get anymore than $2Mil.


I think maybe he just wanted a change of scenery. Miami could use him for cheap in a Damon Jones type of role off the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I think maybe he just wanted a change of scenery. Miami could use him for cheap in a Damon Jones type of role off the bench.


Which is why I'm not too surprised by his opting out. They probably wouldn't have re-signed him next season so no need to go from one city to another and then possibly have to move again next season so I'm pretty sure he'd like a deal where he can at least be somewhere for at least 3 years.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

More than likely what he wants is more years added onto his deal.Players like Pargo don't have much security.He comes back next year and doesn't perform well or doesn't get any minutes the market for his skills might not be there.Even though Pargo isn't much special you still need backups and he can probably get someone to give him a two or three year deal


----------

